# LOOKING FOR A ST.CROIX LEGEND SURF ROD FOR SALE 11 FOOT OR 12 FOOT



## blackwerewolfen (Nov 4, 2007)

Looking to buy a used st.
Croix LEGEND SURF ROD ONLY OR IF YOU have a new one you would like to sale, I cannot deal with ebay and their $600-650 crazy prices,I figure i would come to my family of fellow fisherman to see if some of you have one laying around, thanks guys.


----------

